# Suggestions on holster for M9A!



## Zephyr9901 (Feb 23, 2014)

I have been looking for a CCW holster for a M9A1 I picked up about a year ago and don't seem to find any that will fit. Most holsters I see for the M9 say they will not fit the railed gun. Any help appreciated.


----------



## heefageLA (Jul 2, 2012)

SAVOY LEATHER ! Awesome quality for reasonable price


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

High Noon Holsters.


----------

